# Captive bred and captive born



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats the difference?

My teacher said that captive bred is an animal caught from the wild which is then bred in captivity and captive born is when they are born into captivity from either wild or captive parents. It seems like everyone says that captive bred is when the parents are bred in captivity and then the baby is the captive bred animal, so why is my teacher sayig that the captive bred animal is the parent, wouldnt it still be wild caught if it was taken from the wild?

Can someone please explain the difference?


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

captive farmed is when an animal is caught from the wild and its eggs taken and hatched
captive bred
is exactly that an animal that has been bred in captivity
i.e cb or captive bred royals were born in captivity 9/10 the parents were too
ltc means a wild animal long term in captivity(this can depend on person to person some are 6 months some are a year at least)


----------



## Sted_ed (Oct 18, 2009)

captive born / captive bred / captive farmed

ones capital letters - CB

the other is lower case - cb

and captive farmed -cf

easily confused if not explained..

captive bred means they have been bred in captivity

captive born means a gravid female was caught and later gave birth or layed her eggs

captive farmed is when a piece of lands is sectioned off and the animals are left to live freely and breed as they like.. then we go in and take the young..

hope that helps!


----------

